
Researchers discover how cells remember infections decades later - fern12
https://phys.org/news/2017-12-cells-infections-decades.html
======
phkahler
So does donating blood on a regular basis reduce vaccine efficacy over time?
It seems you'd be giving away the T-cells. For a person with 8 pints of blood,
making 5 one pint donations would reduce the number of original T-cells by
about half. Unless there is a storage place for them. Do these have an
affinity for hanging out in the spleen compared to other cells? That would
prevent their loss during bleeding.

~~~
caraffle
From what I remember, T-cells (or was it B cells?) hang out in the lymph
nodes.

------
maxerickson
Original press release (phys.org just aggregates them):

[http://news.berkeley.edu/2017/12/13/researchers-discover-
how...](http://news.berkeley.edu/2017/12/13/researchers-discover-how-cells-
remember-infections-decades-later/)

------
schmm
Confused about how this is new information. I remember learning the same thing
12 years ago in biology class.

~~~
INTPenis
I'm also confused but only because I've learned that cells have varying life
spans and the only cells I know that last decades are brain cells.

~~~
user5994461
The article goes far beyond than just "cells have variable lifespan".

------
callesgg
Terribly written article.

